# Investment/Finance/Economics breaking news



## Timmy (27 August 2009)

Seems there is a 'breaking news' thread in the general chat section, but none here.

Thoughts on what we would like to see in this thread welcome, I would prefer 'news' and not overt op-ed pieces (sometimes hard to separate the two).

Here is post #1 to kick off, from the Financial Times this morning, what they have deemed worthy as 'breaking pre-market news" (pre-London market, of course):
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2009/08/27/68851/snap-news-333/?source=rss

and more from FT here:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/category/capital-markets/


----------



## Average Joe (28 August 2009)

I guess this one, if concretises, would result on the next leg down.

*Bailed Out Banks Threaten Systemic Collapse If Fed Discloses Information*

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/racketeering-101-bailed-out-banks-threaten-systemic-collapse-if-fed-discloses-information


----------



## Timmy (31 August 2009)

Anyone see this just before the weekend?  

BEIJING, Aug 29 (Reuters) - Chinese state-owned enterprises (SOEs) may unilaterally terminate derivative contracts with six foreign banks that provide over-the-counter commodity hedging services, a leading financial magazine said.

From Reuters: China warns banks on OTC hedge defaults -report

Also here: China’s SOEs May Terminate Commodities Contracts


----------



## Timmy (2 September 2009)

BP Announces Giant Oil Discovery In The Gulf Of Mexico

Anyone see this today?

More discussion at this link

Wonder if this had much to do with the lower oil price in past 24 hours or so?


----------



## trainspotter (2 September 2009)

Oil crisis? What oil crisis? Soon we will be needing electric cars due to the oil shortage!


----------



## Timmy (2 September 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Oil crisis? What oil crisis? Soon we will be needing electric cars due to the oil shortage!




Thought you would want us to take the train?


----------



## trainspotter (2 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Thought you would want us to take the train?




LOLOL ... boat is better !


----------



## Timmy (19 September 2009)

Seen this?

IMF is selling 403 metric tons of gold, approx. one eighth of its total gold holdings.

IMF press release

Posted this to the Gold Price forum too, but implications for ASX and AUD too?


----------



## Timmy (29 September 2009)

Don't know what time this came out ... but US equity indices strengthening:

SEC Weighs New Rules for Lending of Securities

Article is about potential for new regulations regarding short selling in the US.


----------



## doctorj (30 September 2009)

Russia to add AUD to its portfolio of reserve currencies.



			
				Forbes said:
			
		

> Russia has suggested adding the AUD and CAD to its portfolio of reserve currencies. Russia has USD367bln in reserves which have been mainly invested into EUR and USD with minor allocations in GBP and JPY.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2009)

doctorj said:


> Russia to add AUD to its portfolio of reserve currencies.




Doctorj or others, with apologies in advance for this probably dumb question, but what effect does this have on our dollar. I assume it is a positive one.


----------



## doctorj (30 September 2009)

jbocker said:


> Doctorj or others, with apologies in advance for this probably dumb question, but what effect does this have on our dollar. I assume it is a positive one.



No such thing as a dumb question etc etc.

I don't think there's a simple answer to your question.  In the short term, we may see increased demand for the AUD.

In the long term, I think, it's a riskier proposition. There's always an agenda when Russia's involved and things can change quickly.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2009)

doctorj said:


> No such thing as a dumb question etc etc.
> 
> I don't think there's a simple answer to your question.  In the short term, we may see increased demand for the AUD.
> 
> In the long term, I think, it's a riskier proposition. There's always an agenda when Russia's involved and things can change quickly.




Thanks Doctorj.
Ok short term then, it may 'inspire' other nations to buy AUD dollars making them higher value against other currencies.
Longer term, i take it the risk is Russia accumulating (lots) of our dollars and potentially dumping them inappropriately. Or they influence our trade in some other fashion (?).


----------



## doctorj (30 September 2009)

jbocker said:


> Thanks Doctorj.
> Ok short term then, it may 'inspire' other nations to buy AUD dollars making them higher value against other currencies.
> Longer term, i take it the risk is Russia accumulating (lots) of our dollars and potentially dumping them inappropriately. Or they influence our trade in some other fashion (?).



Longer term is a bit of a pandora's box.  The point is you don't know.   All I do know is that Russia frequently takes commercial decisions for non-commercial reasons. Unknown unknowns...


----------



## Timmy (18 October 2009)

Couple of items to be aware of in the coming days:

Iran to completely drop dollar from foreign exchange (ps, that's the USD BTW)  

Russia ready to abandon dollar in oil, gas trade with China (ditto)

These are the sort of developments Fisk was talking about in his article last week.


----------



## joeyr46 (18 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> Couple of items to be aware of in the coming days:
> 
> Iran to completely drop dollar from foreign exchange (ps, that's the USD BTW)
> 
> ...




one would surmise from that that the USD is very close to a bottom probably major bottom and if so we are talking Deflation not hyper-inflation.
governments get it wrong all the time why should the Russian government be different


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Replacement of the USD continuing:

_A meeting of the Bolivarian Alternative for the Americas, or ALBA, has announced plans to create a new single currency to replace the US dollar. The organization's 7th Summit has concluded with an aim to stop using the greenback for trade between member states next year._
http://english.cctv.com/program/worldwidewatch/20091018/101757.shtml

More background/detail here:
http://jessescrossroadscafe.blogspot.com/2009/10/regional-currency-sucre-for-central-and.html
(includes gratuitous picture of Jessica Alba, which is not a bad thing ....)


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

I am quite a few hours behind on this one - so its not breaking news .... but news nonetheless.

Cover story in this morning's Barron's:

C'mon, Ben!
We make our case for the Fed to increase short-term interest rates to a more normal 2% -- or risk fostering another financial bubble.


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 November 2009)

IMF Strauss-Kahn says half banking losses *still* remain undisclosed. 

On Editors Video Picks @ bloomberg.com


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 January 2010)

What I would like to know is which news source do the Americans react to and if that news source is accessible by anyone. The news I refer to is not a regular economic data reading like non-farm payroll or interest rate announcement.  So I would like to read/see/hear the same breaking news as the movers and shakers. 
Thanks.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 January 2010)

It's gone

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8s7ke_south-park-season-13-episode-3-marg_shortfilms

Here's the summary version

Series 13 - Episode 3 Margaritaville


----------



## Timmy (27 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> What I would like to know is which news source do the Americans react to and if that news source is accessible by anyone. The news I refer to is not a regular economic data reading like non-farm payroll or interest rate announcement.  So I would like to read/see/hear the same breaking news as the movers and shakers.
> Thanks.




Institutional guys will have a Bloomberg Terminal.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloomberg_Terminal


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 January 2010)

Timmy said:


> Institutional guys will have a Bloomberg Terminal.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloomberg_Terminal




Yep that's where they are at and that's where they and they're institutionalised friends belong! LOL


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 January 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> It's gone
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8s7ke_south-park-season-13-episode-3-marg_shortfilms
> 
> ...





Gotta love the Benny Hill kazoo and voodoo economics


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 January 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> What I would like to know is which news source do the Americans react to and if that news source is accessible by anyone. The news I refer to is not a regular economic data reading like non-farm payroll or interest rate announcement.  So I would like to read/see/hear the same breaking news as the movers and shakers.
> Thanks.




You need squawk,

Trade The News DOT com


----------



## Timmy (21 June 2010)

This is big news, effects happening now.

*China to ease yuan-dollar peg; any weakening to be gradual*
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/china-loosens-yuans-peg-to-dollar-reports-2010-06-20

*Yuan Unshackled May Strengthen China's Shift to Domestic Demand for Growth*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...na-s-shift-to-domestic-demand-for-growth.html

*Australian Stock Futures Rise; S&P Futures Advance After Yuan Policy Shift*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-futures-advance-after-yuan-policy-shift.html


----------



## explod (21 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> This is big news, effects happening now.
> 
> *China to ease yuan-dollar peg; any weakening to be gradual*
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/china-loosens-yuans-peg-to-dollar-reports-2010-06-20
> ...




For 12 months now the US have been putting big pressure on China for this.  China have been very reluctant as the rise in yuan will devalue the US treasuries they hold.   It will be interesting to see how much it is left to run on its own merits from here.

Big sign will be US$ and gold values this week.   Perhaps underlying market were anticipating this last week.


----------



## Timmy (19 July 2010)

News out of Hungary over the weekend:

*Investor Risk In Hungary Up After Talks With IMF Break Down*
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100718-703225.html



> Hungary's failure over the weekend to reach a deal with the International Monetary Fund and the European Union that would allow it to draw on the remainder of its existing EUR20 billion IMF/EU standby credit line.
> ...
> The IMF walked away from the talks as Hungary had failed to present sustainable measures of a structural nature to attain this year's budget deficit target of 3.8% of gross domestic product, as set in its IMF/EU agreement.




How the markets react to this news will be instructive. 
(Some smart cookies already 'reacted' on Friday?)


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2011)

Challenger, Gray and Christmas reveal that job cuts have surged to April 2009 levels. Banks and military.  What is the NFP estimate tonight going to look like??

http://www.challengergray.com/press/press.aspx


----------



## Timmy (4 November 2011)

ECB rate cut


----------



## Timmy (17 November 2011)

Timmy said:


> ECB rate cut



And getting in before it happens ... another coming soon.


----------



## Timmy (20 December 2011)

This just in ... stop the presses:




From the SMH site.


----------



## skc (20 December 2011)

Timmy said:


> This just in ... stop the presses:
> 
> View attachment 45606
> 
> ...




Equally important news as "Dicko sacks himself"...


----------



## Timmy (21 December 2011)

skc said:


> Equally important news as "Dicko sacks himself"...




When I read that headline I thought it was a typo.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2020)

The Cyprus Government has cancelled the citizenship via investment rules in the last few minutes:








						Cyprus Residence - Living in Cyprus
					

Cyprus, with its warm and stable climate and convenient geographical position, is considered an attractive place for both business and residence.




					www.henleyglobal.com


----------



## noirua (9 February 2021)

China releases final anti-monopoly rules targeting major tech and payments firms
					

China sees new rules on anticompetitive market behavior.




					cointelegraph.com
				



The actual terms of the guidance are fairly familiar from antitrust regulation around the world, setting out restrictions on collusion, mergers, and price-fixing. It is, however, a major step in that broader context.


----------



## dyna (21 May 2021)

Latest job figures were released yesterday ( for April ). Half the country's population is employed, with 13 million workers,just over 4 million of them,part-timers.


----------



## qldfrog (22 May 2021)

dyna said:


> Latest job figures were released yesterday ( for April ). Half the country's population is employed, with 13 million workers,just over 4 million of them,part-timers.



Am i the only one finding this appallingly bad? Not comparing today vs last month or year but raw figures?
26m people, 4m part time, 9m full time,others unemployed, retired or at school/uni or kindy?
What am i missing ?
for a country not seeing yet the aging effect,bringing migrants by the million in last decade nor having a Mali like age pyramid.
And each full time employee propping thru taxes 2 others.
At best,the part timers will be tax revenue neutral . probably not as working 1h a week will see you in that category.
And with the way taxation is done here. So called progressive...
How many people are actually supporting the country: one tenth?
Good i "retired"...


----------



## dyna (22 May 2021)

And ...what is it,  70 % (? ) of all income tax is paid by the 10% top marginal tax payers.Make the "rich" pay, eh?
Let's face it, the present Liberal government is not gonna be in power forever.Big taxing,big spending Labour is biding its time .Take a look a this week's Victorian budget for a preview of what the future for this not-so-lucky country will look like. I am already making plans, getting prepared for this great reset.The rest of the mob are too busy on the couch with Netflix...sleepwalking into the abyss.


----------



## dyna (22 May 2021)

Oops ,got the facts wrong again. Top 5% income tax payers pay 1/3 of all personal tax. Here's the numbers for 2020-2021 fiscal year.

Top 1 %  = 18%
        5%  = 35%
        10% =47%
         20% =63%
Incidentally, those Top one percenters pay the same dollar amount as the lowest earning 16.5 MILLION adults. So, the battlers ain't paying any net tax, what so ever.


----------



## qldfrog (23 May 2021)

dyna said:


> Oops ,got the facts wrong again. Top 5% income tax payers pay 1/3 of all personal tax. Here's the numbers for 2020-2021 fiscal year.
> 
> Top 1 %  = 18%
> 5%  = 35%
> ...



I am so 1990 i know but how can we expect people not paying tax ever to be involved in the running of a country.
Why should they even be able to vote?
Shocking but pure basic logic .
You see the ultimate result of this madness in France and other collapsed European countries , and soon our friends the US


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 August 2021)

#PMI


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2021)

From The Guardian, a quality newspaper I read daily, after the markets close and I discard my stripes to don my Left Wing serge suit.

John Durie has been given the boot from The Australian. A former Chanticleer, he will be missed. Although the AFR may have him back, I am told.



> Shoulders tapped at the Australian​Seniority and performance it would seem are not enough to protect you when it comes to forced redundancies at the Australian.
> Days after News Corp recorded record profits, marquee business columnist John Durie was informed over a Zoom call that his time on the paper was over. Sources say the call did not go well and Durie has since confirmed that “the timing was not mine”.
> A former Australian Financial Review Chanticleer columnist, Durie covered the 1987 share market crash and the 2000 dotcom bust for the paper with distinction from 1999 to 2007 and later went on to join News Corp where he was a star attraction.
> The Australian has been routinely tapping people on the shoulder for almost 10 years as it seeks to cut costs in its ever-shrinking newsroom. In the latest round at least 14 people departed, including the last of the staff photographers, Aaron Francis.




gg


----------



## divs4ever (31 August 2021)

probably make more  cash  doing ALT media blogs and content now  , and if really desperate he could  write a book and do the social media circuit with that .


----------



## basilio (18 September 2021)

The Evergrande  $300Billion debt story is not going to go away.  It is also indicative of a wider group of Chinese company debts. It is on the news but perhaps mainstream Western news are not giving it the attention that say a similar crisis in the US or Europe would command.

Are we seeing 2008 again ?


----------



## divs4ever (18 September 2021)

part of the problem with Evergrande is the $US denominated debt ( in yuan , no problem the Chinese would print and taxflate it back at leisure )

 have yet to see if Evergrande has any debt denominated in euro


----------



## divs4ever (18 September 2021)

according to some reports Evergrande is 2% of the local GDP


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (20 May 2022)

"The US LEI declined in April largely due to weak consumer expectations and a drop in residential building permits,” said Ataman Ozyildirim, Senior Director of Economic Research at The Conference Board. “Overall, the US LEI was essentially flat in recent months which is in line with a moderate growth outlook in the near-term. A range of downside risks—including inflation, rising interest rates, supply chain disruptions, and pandemic-related shutdowns, particularly in China—continue to weigh on the outlook. Nevertheless, we project the US economy should resume expanding in Q2 following Q1’s contraction in real GDP. Despite downgrades to previous forecasts, The Conference Board still projects 2.3 percent year-over-year US GDP growth in 2022.”



			https://www.conference-board.org/topics/us-leading-indicators


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (20 May 2022)

When you look at the Data the evidence is that although U.S. Consumer and Business confidence is pretty low and the big Retailers are bleeding a bit, Consumers are still spending and Production is still pumping. Employment and Wages are strong and its only the Supply and Interest Rates causing the headaches such as with Building and Housing.

Great Britain and China may present problems for both the U.S. and Aus. but a Recession is a ways off.


----------



## divs4ever (20 May 2022)

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> When you look at the Data the evidence is that although U.S. Consumer and Business confidence is pretty low and the big Retailers are bleeding a bit, Consumers are still spending and Production is still pumping. Employment and Wages are strong and its only the Supply and Interest Rates causing the headaches such as with Building and Housing.
> 
> Great Britain and China may present problems for both the U.S. and Aus. but a Recession is a ways off.



pumping , or ' pre-buying ' ( hoarding ) ??

 i disagree the recession has been here for a while  , only the data ( calculations) have been changed


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (20 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> pumping , or ' pre-buying ' ( hoarding ) ??
> 
> i disagree the recession has been here for a while  , only the data ( calculations) have been changed



Employment and Wages are still strong and this is also reflected by the Purchasing Managers Index and Durable Goods Orders strength as that link above shows. This applies for both Aus and the U.S.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (20 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> pumping , or ' pre-buying ' ( hoarding ) ??
> 
> i disagree the recession has been here for a while  , only the data ( calculations) have been changed



You make a good point though; Inflation does cause Consumers to buy up now.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (20 May 2022)

Economists are so good, they wont be able to pin point the exact start of the Recession until a year or more after it began.


----------



## divs4ever (20 May 2022)

they have been manipulating Australian Employment ( and unemployment )  statistics since  1990 ( and before ) and in a progressive  manner 

 at one stage even one hour of unpaid labor a week   was classed as 'employed '

 PPI and  DGO might be a better indication  but you want to be reading the fine print very carefully  , serial cheats  rarely reform   ( ask Joe Biden )


----------



## divs4ever (20 May 2022)

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> You make a good point though; Inflation does cause Consumers to buy up now.



 well that what was what i was doing  , if all else fails i will trade some for stuff i need


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (20 May 2022)

GBP
Core Retail Sales (YoY) (Apr)
Act: _-6.1%_ Cons: _-8.4%_ Prev.: _-0.2%_

GBP
Core Retail Sales (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _1.4%_ Cons: _-0.2%_ Prev.: _-0.9%_

GBP
Retail Sales (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _1.4%_ Cons: _-0.2%_ Prev.: _-1.2%_

GBP
Retail Sales (YoY) (Apr)
Act: _-4.9%_ Cons: _-7.2%_ Prev.: _1.3%_

better than expected_._


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (22 May 2022)

The Morningstar US Market Index fell 2.89%.
Best-performing sectors were energy, up 1.16%, and healthcare rose 0.96%.
The worst-performing sectors was consumer defensive, down 9.40% ,and consumer cyclical, which fell 6.35%.
*Yields on the U.S. 10-year Treasury fell to 2.79% from 2.93%*. 
Oil rose $2.21 to $112.70 per barrel.
Of the 867 U.S.-listed companies covered by Morningstar, 319, or 37%, were up, and 548, or 63%, declined.


----------



## waterbottle (22 May 2022)

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> The Morningstar US Market Index fell 2.89%.
> Best-performing sectors were energy, up 1.16%, and healthcare rose 0.96%.
> The worst-performing sectors was consumer defensive, down 9.40% ,and consumer cyclical, which fell 6.35%.
> *Yields on the U.S. 10-year Treasury fell to 2.79% from 2.93%*.
> ...




Mmmmm mmmmm

Risk is back on the menu boys!


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (24 May 2022)

NZD
Core Retail Sales (QoQ)
Act: _0.0%_ Cons:  Prev.: _6.8%_

NZD
Retail Sales (QoQ) (Q1)
Act: _-0.5%_ Cons:  Prev.: _8.6%_

NZD
Retail Sales Quarterly Vs. Year Ago (Q1)
Act: _2.3%_ Cons:  Prev.: _4.4%_

AUD
Manufacturing PMI
Act: _55.3_ Cons:  Prev.: _58.8_ 

AUD
Services PMI
Act: _53.0_ Cons:  Prev.: _56.1_ 

Interesting. Let's see what Mr Market says.

Japanese numbers 10.30am.

Futures already Red.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (24 May 2022)

JPY
Manufacturing PMI (May)
Act: _53.2_ Cons:  Prev.: _53.5_

JPY
Services PMI (May)
Act: 51.7 Cons:  Prev.: _50.5_


Australia's still expansionary but coming down_._


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (24 May 2022)

JPY
BoJ Core CPI (YoY)
Act: _1.4%_ Cons: _1.1%_ Prev.: _1.1%_

Caused a bit of anxiety today as well


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (24 May 2022)

EUR
French Business Survey (May)
Act: _106_ Cons: _107_ Prev.: _108_

EUR
French Manufacturing PMI (May)
Act: _54.5_ Cons: _55.0_ Prev.: _55.7_

EUR
French Markit Composite PMI (May)
Act: _57.1_ Cons: _57.0_ Prev.: _57.6_

EUR
French Services PMI (May)
Act: _58.4_ Cons: _58.6_ Prev.: _58.9_

EUR
German Composite PMI (May)
Act: _54.6_ Cons: _54.0_ Prev.: _54.3_

EUR
German Manufacturing PMI (May)
Act: _54.7_ Cons: _54.0_ Prev.: _54.6_

EUR
German Services PMI (May)
Act: _56.3_ Cons: _57.2_ Prev.: _57.6_

EUR
Manufacturing PMI (May)
Act: _54.4_ Cons: _54.9_ Prev.: _55.5_

EUR
Markit Composite PMI (May)
Act: _54.9_ Cons: _55.3_ Prev.: _55.8_

EUR
Services PMI (May)
Act: _56.3_ Cons: _57.5_ Prev.: _57.7_

GBP
Composite PMI
Act: _51.8_ Cons: _56.5_ Prev.: _58.2_

GBP
Manufacturing PMI
Act: _54.6_ Cons: _54.9_ Prev.: _55.8_

GBP
Services PMI
Act: _51.8_ Cons: _56.9_ Prev.: _58.9_

Interesting to see the reactions overnight. .U.S. figures around midnight_._
Be interesting to watch the FTSE overnight_._


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (25 May 2022)

USD
New Home Sales (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _-16.6%_ Cons:  Prev.: _-10.5%_

USD
New Home Sales (Apr)
Act: _591K_ Cons: _750K_ Prev.: _709K_

USD
Richmond Manufacturing Index (May)
Act: _-9_ Cons: _9_ Prev.: _14_

USD
Richmond Manufacturing Shipments (May)
Act: _-14_ Cons:  Prev.: _17_

USD
Richmond Services Index (May)
Act: _8_ Cons:  Prev.: _13_

The only thing that sticks out is the direction of almost all these numbers at the moment, down.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (25 May 2022)

A few more numbers out today: NZ Rate decision at Noon.
Then more important U.S. numbers overnight again.


----------



## qldfrog (25 May 2022)

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> A few more numbers out today: NZ Rate decision at Noon.
> Then more important U.S. numbers overnight again.



Thanks BTW for gathering these data, that great to get a global picture


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (25 May 2022)

NZD
RBNZ Interest Rate Decision
Act: _2.00%_ Cons: _2.00%_ Prev.: _1.50%_


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (25 May 2022)

"...
In New Zealand, underlying strength remains in the economy, supported by a strong labour market, sound household balance sheets,

 continued fiscal support, and a strong terms of trade. The reduction in COVID-19 health-related restrictions is also enabling increased economic activity, including hospitality and tourism.

However, headwinds are strong. Heightened global economic uncertainty and higher inflation are dampening global and domestic consumer confidence. Asset prices, in particular house prices, have also declined, reflecting in part higher mortgage interest rates and increased supply of housing.

On balance, a broad range of indicators highlight that productive capacity constraints and ongoing inflation pressures remain prevalent. Employment remains above its maximum sustainable level, with labour shortages now the major constraint on production. The Reserve Bank’s core inflation measures are above 3 percent. ..."



			https://www.rbnz.govt.nz/news/2022/05/monetary-conditions-tighten-by-more-and-sooner


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (25 May 2022)

JPY
Leading Index
Act: _100.8_ Cons:  Prev.: _100.1_ 

I'm assuming above 100 refers to an expansion of the Economy.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (26 May 2022)

USD
Core Durable Goods Orders (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.3%_ Cons: _0.6%_ Prev.: _1.1%_ 

USD
Durable Goods Orders (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.4%_ Cons: _0.6%_ Prev.: _0.6%_ 

USD
Durables Excluding Defense (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.3%_ Cons: _1.0%_ Prev.: _1.2%_ 

USD
Goods Orders Non Defense Ex Air (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.3%_ Cons: _0.5%_ Prev.: _1.1%_


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (26 May 2022)

AUD
Building Capital Expenditure (MoM) (Q1)
Act: _-1.7%_ Cons:  Prev.: _2.2%_

AUD
Plant/Machinery Capital Expenditure (QoQ) (Q1)
Act: _1.2%_ Cons:  Prev.: _-0.1%_

AUD
Private New Capital Expenditure (QoQ) (Q1)
Act: _-0.3%_ Cons: _1.5%_ Prev.: _1.1%_


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (26 May 2022)

Australian Government 10 year Bond Yeild falls to 3 week low.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (26 May 2022)

AUD Retail Sales (MoM) (Apr) out tomorrow at 11.30am. if that interests any Buyers or Sellers looking for some Momentum.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (27 May 2022)

USD
Continuing Jobless Claims
Act: _1,346K_ Cons: _1,310K_ Prev.: _1,315K_

USD
Core PCE Prices (Q1)
Act: _5.10%_ Cons: _5.20%_ Prev.: _5.00%_

USD
Corporate Profits (QoQ) (Q1)
Act: _-4.3%_ Cons:  Prev.:

USD
GDP (QoQ) (Q1)
Act: _-1.5%_ Cons: _-1.3%_ Prev.: _-1.4%_

USD
GDP Price Index (QoQ) (Q1)
Act: _8.1%_ Cons: _8.0%_ Prev.: _8.0%_

USD
GDP Sales (Q1)
Act: _-0.4%_ Cons:  Prev.: _-0.6%_

USD
Initial Jobless Claims
Act: _210K_ Cons: _215K_ Prev.: _218K_

USD
Jobless Claims 4-Week Avg.
Act: _206.75K_ Cons:  Prev.: _199.50K_

USD
PCE Prices (Q1)
Act: _7.0%_ Cons:  Prev.: _6.4%_

USD
Real Consumer Spending (Q1)
Act: _3.1%_ Cons:  Prev.: _2.7%_

CAD
Core Retail Sales (MoM) (Mar)
Act: _2.4%_ Cons: _2.0%_ Prev.: _1.8%_

CAD
Retail Sales (MoM) (Mar)
Act: _0.0%_ Cons: _1.4%_ Prev.: _0.2%_

U.S. GDP down, initial Jobless claims down and Consumer spending up - Demand hanging in there. Go Demand!


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (27 May 2022)

AUD
Retail Sales (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.9%_ Cons: _0.9%_ Prev.: _1.6%_

As anticipated.


----------



## JohnDe (27 May 2022)

Thousands of companies to fold as ATO chases billions in debt


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (27 May 2022)

USD
Core PCE Price Index (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.3%_ Cons: _0.3%_ Prev.: _0.3%_

USD
Core PCE Price Index (YoY) (Apr)
Act: _4.9%_ Cons: _4.9%_ Prev.: _5.2%_

USD
Personal Income (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.4%_ Cons: _0.5%_ Prev.: _0.5%_

USD
Personal Spending (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.9%_ Cons: _0.7%_ Prev.: _1.4%_

USD
Real Personal Consumption (MoM) (Apr)
Act: _0.7%_ Cons:  Prev.: _0.5%_

USD
Retail Inventories Ex Auto (Apr)
Act: _1.7%_ Cons:  Prev.: _3.5%_

Personal income still rising but less than previous month. 
Spending and Consumption still resilient beating expectations. 
Inventories still rising 

Happy days. Futures up .7℅ after announcements


----------



## divs4ever (28 May 2022)

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> USD
> Core PCE Price Index (MoM) (Apr)
> Act: _0.3%_ Cons: _0.3%_ Prev.: _0.3%_
> 
> ...



 is that actually good news , or a symptom of REAL prices rising faster than income ??

 cheers


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (28 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> is that actually good news , or a symptom of REAL prices rising faster than income ??
> 
> cheers



Good question.

I think the good news is that it indicates Inflation MAYBE peaking.

S&P500 up 1.63% as I post.


----------



## divs4ever (28 May 2022)

good luck on that inflation peaking  ( at least in the West )

 i am very wary  we are still in  ( or in again ) ' BAD news is good news ' ( expecting more Fed stimulus  and QE )

 since the S&P is up early  it will be worth  watching the close ( because it is less likely the PPT is alert ) and see what genuine buyer support is like


----------



## qldfrog (28 May 2022)

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> Good question.
> 
> I think the good news is that it indicates Inflation MAYBE peaking.
> 
> S&P500 up 1.63% as I post.



I do not know but pmi being well above 20pc everywhere, there is no way that inflation will not catch up to this..only alternative is companies collapsing..so we need/will see months and months of inflation


----------



## divs4ever (28 May 2022)

Rising Recession Risk May Not Be Priced Into The Stock Market









						Rising Recession Risk May Not Be Priced Into The Stock Market | Investing.com
					

Market Overview Analysis by Michael Kramer covering: S&P 500, US Dollar Index Futures, Eurodollar Futures, United States 2-Year. Read Michael Kramer's latest article on Investing.com




					www.investing.com


----------



## divs4ever (28 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I do not know but pmi being well above 20pc everywhere, there is no way that inflation will not catch up to this..only alternative is companies collapsing..so we need/will see months and months of inflation



 the quandary is what is REAL inflation  ( not 'official inflation ' ) if REAL inflation  is approaching 25% ( anticipating further energy cost rises AND tax rises  to come ) maybe we are getting near that peak  BUT with super-low official rates  where is the escape policy 

 we have super-high debt ( in  many places ) super-low  official rates ( in the majority of large economies ) and yet high inflation ( even at official figures)   , how would the US handle official interest rates  at say 8% by December ( because even 3% isn't going to do much nice ) and we need to at least be level with official inflation to cause a reduction in demand ( and YES i realize half the current problem is supply shortages .. but can that be solved in time say by December )

 now the very real possibility is the the economy will collapse  no matter what we do from here ( war , hyper-inflation, depression  etc. ) probably the more important question is .. will civilization collapse as well 

 now if this inflation thing isn't actually under control by December  maybe we are looking at years or decades ( like the Great Depression ) ( no point ramping up supply if the poor AND middle-class are destitute  already )


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (28 May 2022)

USD
CFTC S&P 500 speculative net positions
Act: _48.9K_ Cons:  Prev.: _66.6K_

AUD
CFTC AUD speculative net positions
Act: _-45.4K_ Cons:  Prev.: _-44.6K_


----------

